# Homemade Antler Chews?



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a deer antler i found a while ago...i'm just wondering if i can make it safe for Casey's consumption. obviously, cutting off the sharp points and sanding them down...but, is there anything else i need to do to make it safe for him?
Thanks!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a whole bag of cut up antlers that was gifted to Bryley from a hunter friend. I just did what you said of cutting the sharp pointy tips off.
Sure saves some money getting free 'found' antlers!! I love it!


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

ok, well i gave Casey the antler, and he kept on breaking off splinters...I took them and the antler away. Is this normal and can he eat those chunks?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

None of the antlers I've given my dogs have ever splintered-I don't think I would give it to him. I would hate for the splinters to cause an obstruction or damage. I wonder why it is doing that.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought antlers need to be treated before being given to a dog. Molly's antler also does not splinter.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The antler chews I give my dogs are always all natural-not treated with anything, just sawed off if necessary and points blunted.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry for my ignorance but I thought antlers are naturally fuzzy. That is why I thought they would be treated before sold.


----------



## Lockabella (Sep 2, 2012)

During the growth period of antlers (spring and summer) they are surrounded by velvet which is a hairy skin. This is when antlers grow very quickly but by the fall changes in hormones cause calcification and the velvet dries up and it falls off. Bucks will help by rubbing on trees and by the end of the process you will have a clean set of antlers. So they wouldn't need to be treated for that reason


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ive have a family member that is a forester...he brings me moose antler drops. I cut them with the chop saw and hand them over to the dogs...never had a splinter..


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I've sold antlers in the past so here is what I know. Older antlers can crack and splinter. If the antler is a couple years old and has been out in the weather they are considered C or D grade. A and B grade are collected upon shedding and when sold cost more. They are much less likely to chip or splinter. I've had very few people ever report of splintering when I was selling them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

If they splintered they were probably super sun and weather damaged.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lockabella said:


> During the growth period of antlers (spring and summer) they are surrounded by velvet which is a hairy skin. This is when antlers grow very quickly but by the fall changes in hormones cause calcification and the velvet dries up and it falls off. Bucks will help by rubbing on trees and by the end of the process you will have a clean set of antlers. So they wouldn't need to be treated for that reason


Thank you! I had no idea


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah, i took it away reeeal quick! 
I found it outside in Montana, so there's not telling how old it is...i'm guessing it musta' been pretty ancient!
Thanks for the advice everyone! Casey is disappointed, (He loved that thing so much...for the 5 minutes he had it  but no worries! he'll soon forget and go on to the next toy to destroy!


----------

